# New R32 arrived (long..)



## l3ett (May 6, 2002)

LARGE Pics (sorry weather very foggy here at the moment):

Pic 1 Â Pic 2 Â Pic 3 Â Pic 4

Cloth Seat 1 Â Cloth Seat 2 Cloth Seat 3 Cloth Seat 4

Well it arrived two days ago now on a transporter delivered to where I work.

I have to admit that swapping the TT for the R32 wasn't exactly 'my choice' but due to the events of last year (most of you will know why). Â Since I ordered last december I have been worried that I'd bought 'just another golf' - and for me thats hard to swallow, 'cos I have always bought cars that were 'different' shall we say. Â (Excluding my old escort Â :-X Â )

Anyway when the car arrived on the transporter my fears were immediately removed. Â The car looks fantastic. Â  Â I'm so glad I ordered the blue, cos the pictures I've seen (even the ones I've taken and posted here) do not do the colour or the car justice at all!

A quick examination of the car reveals HUGE looking front disks and calipers and equally huge looking seats! Â 

Anyway, the moment of truth - he starts the car and reverses off the transporter. Â But whats that noise? That deep burble as the car idles.... not a 'boomy' noise like the TT, more throaty and less metallicy (dont think thats a word, but anyway Â ). Â This noise I like Â ;D

Anyway jump in and go for a quick spin. Â Err well actually a slow kangaroo down the road actually Â :-[ Â The throttle is *very* sensitive! As I found out driving home, smoothly driving over bumpy roads is a real challenge, because every time your foot moves a tiny amount on the throttle, your neck snaps back with accelleration, then as you compensate by lifting off - you lurch forward Â :-/ Â Needs some getting used to I think!

Well having driven it for two days now on a mixture of roads I think I can compare it to the TT a bit like this: Â *Its completely different!*

The only thing to compare really is the performance, but even that is difficult. Â The V6 is so different to the turbo engine - I find it hard to tell which is fastest! Â The R32 is very smooth - fast undoubtedly, but you dont get the kick in the back at 3k, then again at 4k as you do in the TT.
What you do get though, is instant accelleration at any revs in any gear - and it just keeps accellerating at the same rate. Â Thats why it doesnt feel fast - it doesnt 'urge' forward - it just accellerates. Â You really have to keep an eye on the speedo because 80 comes around very fast - without you really realising it!

It is addictive tho.. and so is that engine note! Â Surprisingly though, I was expecting something much louder. Â It is certainly loud outside - but not overly, but inside at cruising speed on the motorway is almost silent! Â Which is exactly what I want - and don't get with the TT. Â  Â Low revs, the R32 sounds loverly... so cruising around town in 1st/2nd at low revs WILL get you noticed! When you step on the gas though - just turn the stereo off and listen to the music from the exhaust... mmmmmmmmm.... ;D

Anyway, on to the interior. Â Seems pretty standard Golf.. which isn't a bad thing. Â Seems well screwed together and no rattles as yet. Â That is my one bugbear I had with the TT - the build quality should have been much higher - far too many rattles for a Â£27k car.

I'm glad I didn't get full leather, the half leather as standard is good enought for me. Â How VW can charge Â£2500 for just the inserts of the seats to be leather covered I just dont know Â  Â Anyway I think the cloth stops my ar$e from sliding around anywayz... Â 

Annoyances:

1) Seats are too big to be pushed fully forward. Â They catch on the roof - even at the lowest level.
2) Stereo is sooooo poor. Â Sounds worse than the one in the loan bora I had, and it exactly the same! Â To be fair radio sounds much better than cd's.. but gotta change this...
3) Fuel mileage.... eeek Â  

[Edited to add interior cloth pics]


----------



## Newbie123 (Nov 25, 2002)

Congrats L3ETT [smiley=thumbsup.gif],

Your making me very jealous now !

Looks like everyone is going to change the headunits in their cars, I personally fancy one of those pioneer ones that have screensavers 8)

Any chance of some pictures of the cloth interior? I've gone for the grey alcantara option, though as you say I can't believe thats a Â£1200 option just for the centre section of the seats!

Thanks for the review, looks like I'll have to get some L plates to stick on the car, what with all the kangarooing I'll be doing ;D


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Did you notice any particular cabin noise when cruising at around 2-2.5K revs?


----------



## l3ett (May 6, 2002)

> Did you notice any particular cabin noise when cruising at around 2-2.5K revs?


Yeah a deep boom. I think this is what makes it sound so good at idle and cruising around town tho.. personally I quite like it. ;D

It would be very annoying on the motorway though, but from my limited driving so far 70-80ish is around the 2.8-3k mark so you dont get the boom.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

That's the answer I was hoping you were going to give me. I wasn't sure if it was an isolated case on the R32 I test drove.

Personally, it did my head in, it gave me a headache rather quickly (when i got down to 2-2.5K revs that is ;D). We don't have many motoryways in sunny Norfolk so most of my cruising would be at the revs where the boom occurs.

I was nodding like a parcel shelf dog when reading your write up. It sounds as if you're enjoying it. ;D


----------



## Newbie123 (Nov 25, 2002)

Thanks for the seat pics, they look good.

We'll have to arrange a mini R32 northern meet when I get mine ......... [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## TT-daft (May 9, 2002)

Well in Lee & welcome aboard! ;D. Good review too, spot on re. engine characteristics and standard exhaust boom. After 4 years of the 1.8T engine in 150/180/225bhp form it's amazing to have a car that pulls from 650rpm idle in 6th gear.

Car's looking good, even in the lovely fog, but the sun's shining today mate so get yer camera out again. You're only a couple of miles away from me so we'll have to team up and kick the tyres, etc ;D


----------



## l3ett (May 6, 2002)

Have been out in the sun with the Swissol and took some more pics:

Swissoled R32 1 Swissoled R32 2 Swissoled R32 3 Swissoled R32 4 Swissoled R32 5 Swissoled R32 6 Swissoled R32 7


----------



## Newbie123 (Nov 25, 2002)

NICE ! [smiley=sunny.gif]

The blue looks fantastic Â [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

> NICE ! [smiley=sunny.gif]


Really Nice.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

That is gorgeous - very nice indeed.

The Recaros catch in the Anni on the ceiling so i'm sure the Koenigs will be worse.

As for the stereo - get rid of the standard head unit and drive the speakers properly. They are nice sounding units when driven well. I recommend this HU as a perfect match for the dash










James.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Is that the 4625 or the 7803?

Nick


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2003)

Bloody gorgeous looking car .


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

It looks stunning. I am going to my VW dealer tomorrw cos they have one. I am now feeling very tempted with it.

What kind of fuel economy are you getting? This is something which worries me, as the TT is pretty good...


----------



## l3ett (May 6, 2002)

eeerrmm well according to the DIS 24.4mpg, but it seems less. I seem to be visiting the Optimax pump a lot more than before!

I got 280 miles to the last tank of Â£45 which isn't that much lower than the TT. However I'm still running in really and haven't been booting it yet, so I suspect it will be lower in reality 

Still, I took the car for its first run over the moors on my favourite roads yesterday, and I have to say the handling is superb! That hard ride is forgotten about once you really start pushing the car. ;D


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I do lots of motorway miles, so I would like to think it would be vaguely economical. I get about 300 out of a tank from my TT. I used to get roughly the same, even though the TT DIS says it is much more economical...


----------



## R3 TOO (May 9, 2002)

Must say those 'photoshy' number plates work a treat don't they! ;D

Andy


----------

